# 5 Lug Conversion (Mk2)



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

Can you guys help me out? My Mk2 GTI currently has 11" corrado front rotors with Audi Dual Piston Calipers. The rear is disc. I need to know what is required to convert to 5 lug. 
I know that the rear just needs 5lug rotors.
The front is confusing me though. Apparently there are a couple of options. Can anyone tell me what parts are necessary to swap? Thanks.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Slytle)*

I chose not to run "plus suspension" to convert to 5 lug and went with ECS tuning's custom 5 lug conversion hubs. 
http://www.ecstuning.com/stage...=Golf II&submodel=&category=Drivetrain&subcategory=Lug Conversion


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (GTiG6O)*

After looking into the swap, I think it will be cheapest to go that route. http://www.bildon.com has those 5 lug hubs for $69.00 each. Now I just need some 5 lug rear rotors and I need to get my front rotors redrilled...




_Modified by Slytle at 10:35 PM 11-17-2004_


----------



## muquee (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Slytle)*

that is your best bet. its not worth changing over to the "plus" suspension most the time.

i drilled my hubs, it works fine
paul


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (muquee)*

I bought and used the ECS tuning hubs first, but then switched over to the vr6 plus suspension when I wanted more stopping power. I believe that if you have to do it, do it right the first time.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (rsrm491)*

some of use cant run plus suspension dew to wheel offsets and ultra low coilovers i used the esc kit for the front and drilled my g60 rotors and girling 60 calipers and i have the same or better stopping power than a stock 11 inch vr brake system. its 5 lug either way u look at it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (rsrm491)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rsrm491* »_I bought and used the ECS tuning hubs first, but then switched over to the vr6 plus suspension when I wanted more stopping power. I believe that if you have to do it, do it right the first time. 

How does plus suspension give you more stopping power? 
11.3" brakes opposed to 11.1" brakes??


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Slytle)*

I just did the swap, I had a 4 lug set up with audi g60 dual pistons, what I did was put vr6 hubs in but I had to have the outside of them cut down a bit because the 4 lug rotors wont sit flush on the hub unless you do
then i redrilled the 4 lug rotors because they have a bigger offset so the surface of the rotor will ride in between the carrier
ECS I guess has the right diameter hubs drilled to 5 lug and i guess they have blank rotors the right offset which is 39.2mm i beleive and had them drilled to 5 lug
I think they said 100 each for the rotors maybe?
I had all the tools to do it myself so i did it, only thing is drilling 4 lug rotors 2 of the holes come very close to the original holes
I have pics if you want


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (vwdriver92)*

I went with the drilled hub route and it works fine. 
My brakes (with dual pistons) stop way more effectively than my buddies A2 with plus suspension.


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (ranzuo)*

the dual pistons are sweet 4 sure


----------



## ranzuo (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (vwdriver92)*

so what rotors do I need to buy when I replace my rotors? what size are they exactly, or better yet what exact car do they come from?
I called ECS tuning and they said they are the same rotors as any VR6 93-98. I wasn't sure on that because I thought they were 11" as apposed to 11.3" and I thought they had a special offset.


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (ranzuo)*

I repeat the size may be the same but the vr6 rotors will not work if you still have the mkii hub assembly because the rotor hat on the vr6 are not as deep so if u put a vr6 rotor on it the braking surface of the rotor will be out to far towards the wheel and if you try to put the carrier on it wont work because the rotor need to spin in the middle of the carrier
I just got corrado 4 lug g60 rotors, they are 280mm i think and have the correct offset on the hat.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (vwdriver92)*

I am doing the same conversion. im going to use
ecs 5lug hubs(also comes with new bearings)
a3 2.0 spindles
vr6 11.3 rotors
vr6 carrier and calipers.
seems like a good combo. i will let you know guys how it comes out.


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Audi4u)*

I dont think the mk3 vr6 rotors will work with the mk3 2.0 spindles. They might bolt up, but the rotor offset wont match up with the brake carrier/ca;iper. You will need to use 11" 4lug corrado rotors and redrill them, or just buy the ECS rotors.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Slytle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slytle* »_I dont think the mk3 vr6 rotors will work with the mk3 2.0 spindles. They might bolt up, but the rotor offset wont match up with the brake carrier/ca;iper. You will need to use 11" 4lug corrado rotors and redrill them, or just buy the ECS rotors.

when i compared the spindle they looked identical. ecs told me the only difference was the hub bearing size. 
I will let you know what i find out.
i could be wrong


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Slytle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slytle* »_I dont think the mk3 vr6 rotors will work with the mk3 2.0 spindles. They might bolt up, but the rotor offset wont match up with the brake carrier/ca;iper. You will need to use 11" 4lug corrado rotors and redrill them, or just buy the ECS rotors.

Ok, You were right about the rotor. Do you think i can press the hubs into a vr6 spindle? That i think would give the correct offset.
What do you you think?


----------



## vwdriver92 (Feb 9, 2001)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Audi4u)*

i dont think it will work, the pressing part will but the whole assembly wont work unless you have the vr6 control arms, the ball joints are mounted differently


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (vwdriver92)*

I have had an expression of terror on my face during the reading through this post! I am now scared to drive near MKII's that are 5-Lug, due to the fact that I don't want a wheel to fly off of a car and go through my windshield!


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (vwdriver92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdriver92* »_i dont think it will work, the pressing part will but the whole assembly wont work unless you have the vr6 control arms, the ball joints are mounted differently

This was taken from the a2 vr6 swap post.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
K-frame and A-arms:
a)Corrado VR6
b)A3 VR6 *plus suspension extra 1" wide on each side
c)A3 2.0L *will need VR6 mount for rear 
A-arms:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado
**must match tie rods and axles with A-arms used
Steering rack:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat 
**must match tie rods to A-arms used
Spindles:
All can be used A2/A3/Corrado/Passat
** must match struts to spindles (there are different widths)
Axles:
*driveshaft choice is dependent on which control arm / hub assembly is used, axle length and splines are different from 4 lug to 5 lug
a)any A2 100mm *4 lug
b)corrado G60 *4 lug
c)A3 2.0L *4 lug
d)A3 VR6 *5 lug
e)Corrado VR6 *5 lug


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

It will work just need the correct parts.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (vwdriver92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwdriver92* »_i dont think it will work, the pressing part will but the whole assembly wont work unless you have the vr6 control arms, the ball joints are mounted differently

I did some research, the info in the FAQ is wrong!
VWdriver92 is DEFINATELY Right!
I will figure out my other options.
If any one knows a way to fit VR6 ball joints in a a2 control arm let me know.


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: 5 Lug Conversion (Audi4u)*

I did some "comparative research" at the junkyard the other day. The VR6 spindles are definately a different offset than the 2.0 spindles. So, in order to use the VR6 rotors, you must use the VR6 spindles. This seems simple enough. However it is not. The VR6 spindle will not accept the mk2 ball joint. And the VR6 ball joint is a different bolt pattern than the mk2 control arm. So the VR6 ball joint and control arm must also be used. Now that you have the rotor, spindle, ball joint and control arm bolted up, you will discover that the Mk2 axles do not fit into the VR6 hub. Im not sure if the VR6 axle will bolt to the 4Cyl transmission. If it will, then the whole VR6 axles must be used, if it wont, then you must figure out a way to attach the VR6 outer cvs to the mk2 axle shafts. 
Too much work IMO. I am going to buy the custom hubs and redrill my rotors to match.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

IMOyou have two options!
1 do a complete vr6 plus suspension front and rear.
2. stay 4lug with the dual piston audi caliper.
im sure that dual piston setup stops better than the vr6 11.3 setup.


----------



## Slytle (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

I will probably just stay 4lug. The MAIN reason that I wanted to switch to 5lug is due to the lack of available 15" or larger stock wheels. I wanted to get some 16" steel wheels from a mkiv for winter and possibly some polished audi tt 5 spokes for the warm weather. 
If I decide to do it, I will be using the conversion hubs and redrilling my front rotors.


----------

